# Looking for some feeback



## thoop

What up! Just joined the site. Love the vibe and how friendly everyone is. My name is Todd...I'm from Boulder, Co.

So my buddies and I always make videos, but we got tired of putting them on vimeo because we'd link them to our facebook but most of our friends wouldn't watch them since they don't ride. I tried my hand at making a website that would solve our problem and I'm looking for some feedback from fellow boarders.

The site is shreddedsteeze.com. I'm looking for some honest feedback. I made the site so you can tag users and locations in your video. That way you can go to your user page and see all the videos you're in, or go to a location(like Keystone) and see all the videos of people riding at Keystone.

Any feedback is really appreciated, and I'm especially looking for negative feedback! If you wouldn't use the site, I'd love to know why.

Thanks in advance. Hopefully this doesn't sound like a spam post 

-Todd


----------



## david_z

I like the idea.


----------



## Donutz

thoop said:


> What up! Just joined the site. Love the vibe and how friendly everyone is.


If this was a sitcom, this would be the cue for someone to step in and abuse the hell out of you :laugh:


----------



## thoop

Donutz said:


> If this was a sitcom, this would be the cue for someone to step in and abuse the hell out of you :laugh:


haha. you totally just missed your chance!


----------



## thoop

No one wants to rip me a new one?? c'mon! I know it sucks there's not a whole lot on there yet, but what else sucks? :dunno:


----------



## CaP17A

thoop said:


> No one wants to rip me a new one?? c'mon! I know it sucks there's not a whole lot on there yet, but what else sucks? :dunno:


Almost seems a little like strapdup.com but the idea is good....white is a boring background, maybe put a mountain or something else in there to keep it a little more interesting


----------



## david_z

OK here's what sucks:

Numero Uno: If you straight up want to kill your site, don't use existing APIs and force people to create a new & separate log in rather than leveraging existing credentials from Twitter, FB, etc. The more clicks & sign-up sheets you put in their way, the fewer of them will ever do it. 

Two: Every other month, someone else has this exact same idea: "Let's make a snowboard community website!" and it always flops. Hell, look at ShredUnion.com that's a site that IMO had great potential, has (or had?) a good number of participants, but it fucking sucks for a lot of reasons and it is basically dead because of shitty implementation. I'm not saying you're going to crash and burn like everyone else, but you're going to need to do it better & faster than everyone else if you want to have a chance.

Thrice: You come on a forum with several hundred (or thousand???) active members and try to direct us to what is, essentially, a rival product, albeit an upstart one. What you're looking for, well, it's ALREADY HERE. So what you can't "tag" your friends on the forum. Who cares? You're going to have to do 1,000% better than this forum (and others like it) to get even a fraction of the loyal readers to frequent an upstart site; it's a major uphill battle. 

I'm not trying to be a dick about it them's just the straight up facts.

Something I would like to see: A site that is not just a pro/am video aggregator. Honestly, if you're at all in tune with the world you get bombarded with every pro teams edit's and teasers and I get sick of seeing them the last thing I want to see is all the same fucking videos on yet-another-site-I-log-in-to-everyday.


----------



## thoop

Nice! I like the idea of a silhouette of a mountain on the background or something . I'll definitely look into doing that asap. Thanks for checking it out. I appreciate it.

I've watched quite a few videos on strapdup but since it's specifically for snowboarding, I wanted shreddedsteeze.com to be for all action sports. I know a lot of people that film for snow, surf, wake, and skate. Also, I wanted it to be more about tagging your buddies in your videos so you'd be able to see all of the videos a certain person is in.

Thanks for the feedback CaP17A!


----------



## thoop

david_z said:


> OK here's what sucks:
> 
> Numero Uno: If you straight up want to kill your site, don't use existing APIs and force people to create a new & separate log in rather than leveraging existing credentials from Twitter, FB, etc. The more clicks & sign-up sheets you put in their way, the fewer of them will ever do it.
> 
> Two: Every other month, someone else has this exact same idea: "Let's make a snowboard community website!" and it always flops. Hell, look at ShredUnion.com that's a site that IMO had great potential, has (or had?) a good number of participants, but it fucking sucks for a lot of reasons and it is basically dead because of shitty implementation. I'm not saying you're going to crash and burn like everyone else, but you're going to need to do it better & faster than everyone else if you want to have a chance.
> 
> Thrice: You come on a forum with several hundred (or thousand???) active members and try to direct us to what is, essentially, a rival product, albeit an upstart one. What you're looking for, well, it's ALREADY HERE. So what you can't "tag" your friends on the forum. Who cares? You're going to have to do 1,000% better than this forum (and others like it) to get even a fraction of the loyal readers to frequent an upstart site; it's a major uphill battle.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a dick about it them's just the straight up facts.
> 
> Something I would like to see: A site that is not just a pro/am video aggregator. Honestly, if you're at all in tune with the world you get bombarded with every pro teams edit's and teasers and I get sick of seeing them the last thing I want to see is all the same fucking videos on yet-another-site-I-log-in-to-everyday.


Awesome! Exactly the feedback I was looking for.

I really do want it to be a site that isn't just pro/am footage. My buddies and I make videos all the time and we are pretty terrible. I just wanted a place for us to be able to share our decent riding(but cool videos) with other people just like us.

I like the idea of using other login services as another option. I'll have to add that to the top of the list.

I agree totally with your #2.

And lastly, I never thought of the site as a rival site to a forum like this. If my site(or any) would be a place to post your videos so that you can link to them on a forum, that's what I'm all about. Letting the groups of friends who arent pro/am to get together and share. That way you could post a link to your latest video and maybe someone wants to view more of your videos? They'd watch the video, then find all the other videos you're in on your user page. I think that's amplifying the forums, not trying to take members away.

Maybe people don't care at all about tagging themselves or friends/locations in their videos. I created the site because my buddies and I wanted a product like that, then posted on here to see if other people felt the same way.

I really appreciate the awesome feedback!


----------



## thoop

Alright david_z, I'm back for more! I've been working on the site a lot and would love to hear some more of your honest feedback http://shreddedsteeze.com  I really appreciate it. Hopefully you don't still feel like it's a rival product, in the same way that I don't think that Vimeo is a rival to the forums.

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## gprider_capita

I honestly think this site has good potential and i like the layout


----------



## thoop

Thanks! Is there anything you'd change? or anything you'd like to see? It's still a work in progress for sure


----------



## david_z

thoop said:


> Alright david_z, I'm back for more! I've been working on the site a lot and would love to hear some more of your honest feedback ShreddedSteeze | skate | snowboard | wakeboard | bmx  I really appreciate it. Hopefully you don't still feel like it's a rival product, in the same way that I don't think that Vimeo is a rival to the forums.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Todd


looks better, you addressed the #1 concern, #2 is just dependent upon your continued commitment to working on/maintaining the site so that ball is in your court. #3, I guess I was probably too harsh earlier, it is a different/unique offering, not really a rival to the forum or other sites (although there are I think some similar ones out there).


----------



## thoop

Thanks for getting back to me. I'd rather have harsh feedback than nice feedback so I appreciate it!


----------



## thoop

So now that im looking for people to upload videos, does anyone have any feedback on the biggest barrier to get you to upload a video? are there not enough people on the site yet? not enough value to separate it from vimeo? any feedback is super appreciated! thanks everyone
Todd


----------



## thoop

I put up a huge update to ShreddedSteeze today. It's a lote more like twitter/instagram for action sports than vimeo. I'd love to hear what you guys think!! I appreciate it.

Todd


----------



## Taskmaster

I quite like the idea, but stepping away from the technical reasons, i think from a neutral point of view it's not something i am likely to use, nor can i see my friends using it or anything similar. There are just too many other options, the big 3 of youtube, vimeo and facebook just have too much of a market share and are something most people are comfortable with. 

I know my friends likely wouldn't use it as they are complete beginners and would find it a bit intimidating putting fun edits of them mostly decking it, just starting to link turns etc when every other video on there people are popping corks, hitting kickers and the like. I suppose it depends who you want to attract.

As mentioned i've always thought sites like these have to be kept simple (like yours is) but also offer something NO-ONE else does, a quick idea would maybe get someone qualified (instructor, pro rider etc) to offer some feedback on the riding in the video if requested.......i dunno just try and get something unique.

I could be talking complete b/s but it's just my point of view


----------



## IndraRipper

It's a good idea, but seriously i do not get everyone's problem with youtube!!!!!
I earn like £120 a year off youtube, it is great and people can comment and like your vids etc, and there is a huge audience!
Way I see it this is kinda a youtube based around these sports but really youtube is easy for me and so many other people that id why I use it.
I reckon it would be a better idea to have a public youtube channel where people send you videos to upload to it.
Well that is my first impression but I will sign up and give it a try although I do not really have any videos to put on I will see if i can dig some out.


----------



## thoop

Thanks Taskmaster and IndraRipper for the feedback!

Thanks a lot for saying you or your friends wouldn't use it. That's great feedback to hear. You both point out the other video sites and say I still haven't found that thing to offer that no one else does. I'll have to keep iterating and trying to find that unique offering that everyone is excited about. I've got some stuff in the works and some experiments to try out.

Thanks for the feedback! I'm definitely not going to give up until I've got it right 

Todd


----------



## Taskmaster

Awesome keep us updated and i'll keep checking it out mate


----------



## thoop

Alright, just put up a huge redesign of shreddedsteeze.com. I'm pretty excited about it. I've made it so that you can like videos multiple times during the video and it shows who liked the videos and at what times. That way you can like peoples tricks.

I also added the ability to upload videos while you're browsing the site, watching videos, etc. so that you don't have to sit there and watch it upload.

That, along with a big redesign to make everything easier to use, makes me pretty excited about it. There are still some rough edges but I wanted to get it out there and test the waters.

Let me know if anyone has any feedback after checking it out!

Thanks a ton.
Todd


----------



## david_z

thoop said:


> I've made it so that you can like videos multiple times during the video and it shows who liked the videos and at what times. That way you can like peoples tricks.
> 
> I also added the ability to upload videos while you're browsing the site, watching videos, etc. so that you don't have to sit there and watch it upload.


I have not checked it out yet but those sound like really good enhancements for the user/viewer experience. Me gusta.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It took too long to load, asked me to sign up, and it looks like html circa late 90's. Oh and you're from Boulder. All things that will never get me to support it.


----------



## david_z

BurtonAvenger said:


> It took too long to load, asked me to sign up, and it looks like html circa late 90's. Oh and you're from Boulder. All things that will never get me to support it.


I hate being forced to sign up. Almost surefire way to get me to hit the "back" button. This one didn't force me to sign up, yet 

The IFRAME/scrollbar in the middle section of the main page is, yeah, circa 1990s. In that middle pane I'd get rid of the first two items so you only would have three elements:

1 - Share Your Videos with Your Friends
2 - Find Spots Near You
3 - Watch the Most Popular Videos

On the page with most popular videos I would prefer either thumbnails (clicking the thumbnail would launch full player) or the ability to filter by category/sport/discipline.


----------



## blunted_nose

david_z said:


> I hate being forced to sign up. Almost surefire way to get me to hit the "back" button. This one didn't force me to sign up, yet
> 
> The IFRAME/scrollbar in the middle section of the main page is, yeah, circa 1990s. In that middle pane I'd get rid of the first two items so you only would have three elements:
> 
> 1 - Share Your Videos with Your Friends
> 2 - Find Spots Near You
> 3 - Watch the Most Popular Videos
> 
> On the page with most popular videos I would prefer either thumbnails (clicking the thumbnail would launch full player) or the ability to filter by category/sport/discipline.


Once he does that, hes got youtube. I tried to make my own site, but i cant afford the webhost or the time to actually create the web design, and i cant code in html.


----------



## thoop

BurtonAvenger said:


> It took too long to load, asked me to sign up, and it looks like html circa late 90's. Oh and you're from Boulder. All things that will never get me to support it.


haha harsh!



> I hate being forced to sign up. Almost surefire way to get me to hit the "back" button. This one didn't force me to sign up, yet
> 
> The IFRAME/scrollbar in the middle section of the main page is, yeah, circa 1990s. In that middle pane I'd get rid of the first two items so you only would have three elements:
> 
> 1 - Share Your Videos with Your Friends
> 2 - Find Spots Near You
> 3 - Watch the Most Popular Videos
> 
> On the page with most popular videos I would prefer either thumbnails (clicking the thumbnail would launch full player) or the ability to filter by category/sport/discipline.


Thanks david_z! I added filtering by sport. The site never forces you to signup. You can access any part of the site without being signed in. There's just a button on the home page that says "Sign up for free".


----------



## jdang307

blunted_nose said:


> Once he does that, hes got youtube. I tried to make my own site, but i cant afford the webhost or the time to actually create the web design, and i cant code in html.


All you need is $10 (or even one or two bucks) to buy a domain, a host, and wordpress installed. I can make a simple site in a few minutes.

You're restricted to the wordpress frame which allows some customization but nothing as good as plain HTML coding, but the again I didn't spend years learning HTML.

Hosting can be as low as $3/month.


----------



## blunted_nose

jdang307 said:


> All you need is $10 (or even one or two bucks) to buy a domain, a host, and wordpress installed. I can make a simple site in a few minutes.
> 
> You're restricted to the wordpress frame which allows some customization but nothing as good as plain HTML coding, but the again I didn't spend years learning HTML.
> 
> Hosting can be as low as $3/month.


hmmmm networksolutions was 12$/year, (my domain name is Lumoscraft)
the webhost was hostgator and that was 8$/month and i had a website design made by a site builder but i would like my touch on it. cant code....
it costed me about 20+- for everything....


----------



## jdang307

blunted_nose said:


> hmmmm networksolutions was 12$/year, (my domain name is Lumoscraft)
> the webhost was hostgator and that was 8$/month and i had a website design made by a site builder but i would like my touch on it. cant code....
> it costed me about 20+- for everything....


Those are just the known names.

There are lots of smaller but good hosts as well.


----------



## blunted_nose

better save then sorry....


----------



## thoop

Alright dudes, I'm still making updates to shreddedsteeze.com!

Latest update is comments at any time in the video. Similar to Soundcloud. I also added "facebook-style" notifications for when someone comments on your video, you're tagged in a video, etc.

I still have it so that you can upload a video in the background while you browse the site and watch videos. It's pretty slick. Unlimited HD uploads, no ads, growing map of riding locations, and more.

I'd love for you guys to check it out and let me know what you think!!

Thanks!
Todd


----------



## thoop

Check out the new video player on shreddedsteeze.com! Integrated comments and likes. It's sick.


----------

